# someone pleeeeaaaassssse help



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

does anyone know of any recalls or pendin recalls for a 02 altima 2.5s.....my *$#$$$%% rack an pinion is gone...
steering fluids checked(was burned) flushed an re filled...didnt correct problem...
This car has 59,000 miles an i have owned it since it left the dealers....
WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
$900.00 for JUST this part...
contacted nissan dealer and said they dont know of any BUT has had a few 02 altimas with same problem...hmmmm
After all....everyone with a 02 alty...did have what?...3-4 recalls thus far..?
GREAT CAR!
Also this car is well maintainced...there is NO need for this. Not warranteed any more...
It also isnt the belts. ADvice from mechanic(not thru dealer) it isnt bad enuf...let it get worse...YEAH! let YOUR car get worse..
Please help me out guys....THANKS


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

first i've heard of a rack and pinion problem.


----------



## SassyAltima05 (Feb 21, 2005)

Mark said:


> first i've heard of a rack and pinion problem.


I agree I had a 02 altima and I did not have that problem nor did anyone else I knew that had one..Sorry....


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

SassyAltima05 said:


> I agree I had a 02 altima and I did not have that problem nor did anyone else I knew that had one..Sorry....




quick update...dealership ruled it out to be the lower knuckle in my steering columm....problem comes an goes...part is on B/O with NO estimated time of arrival...so needless to say IM PISSED....and ive spoken with 1800nissan1 about 50 times....oh yeah....few other 02 altimas are also waiting for this part....
buyer beware


----------



## GElite (Mar 9, 2005)

altima25s said:


> quick update...dealership ruled it out to be the lower knuckle in my steering columm....problem comes an goes...part is on B/O with NO estimated time of arrival...so needless to say IM PISSED....and ive spoken with 1800nissan1 about 50 times....oh yeah....few other 02 altimas are also waiting for this part....
> buyer beware


While its at the dealer get them to check for the exaust recall. There is a new exaust recall and when they check your car if the exaust has failed then they have to put in a new engine at no cost to you and yes the exaust can fail without your knowledge. The problem causes the exaust to become restricted or altogether clogged. I knew there was something wrong with my car I just did'nt know what untill the exaust was completly clogged and caused the doughnut gasket to blow out.


----------

